# Masterbuilt 40" 20072612 BARGAIN GEN2



## sloat (Jun 22, 2014)

If anyone is looking at getting a masterbuilt 40, check on masterbuilt.com today 6/22/14.  They've got the stainless model with glass door (gen2) for $139.99 & $5 flat rate shipping.  Today use the discount code listed (think it's "thanksalotdad") and get 10% off the $139.99 (in other words, $14 off) & still get $5 flat rate shipping.  I know the gen 2 has some short comings by some reviews, but I'm returning the one I just bought at Lowe's for $279.99 that doesn't have remote control or the glass/stainless door.  I've used gen 1 and 2, the gen 2 has better grip tray and water container as well as cleaner top and I like the side vent (all are my personal opinion).  Anxious for it to arrive.  Is the model that Sam's sells for $299(I think).  :sausage:


----------



## pauldillon17 (Jun 23, 2014)

I also bought one for 130.49 I hope it works good almost sounds to good to be true


----------



## sloat (Jun 24, 2014)

Definitely sounds too good to be true, but couldn't pass it up.   The model number listed on the receipt I printed off says 20072612R.   With all the apparent issues with the gen 2 these may be refurbished models.  I expect that that's what it is any why the extra cheap price.   If this is the case, I HOPE they've corrected some of the temperature consistency problems (only complaint is had with the gen 2 models I've used). Don't see how it couldn't be worth what we've paid.   Their customer service had always been helpful for me, I've has a gen 1 30 & 40 stainless with glass. Love them.


----------



## sloat (Jun 24, 2014)

Just talked to masterbuilt, it is a refurbished model.  Their website didn't process credit card info correctly with the online purchase.


----------



## sloat (Jul 2, 2014)

Well, did you get your smoker yet??  Mine is here and it's PREFECT!!  Temps are more accurate than the 2 I had bought from Lowe's and WAY LESS expensive + this 1 has the stainless and the window.  I'm TICKLED BEYOND WORDS.  Smoking some shrimp this evening.  This is my replacement for my gen1 mes 40 inch that I thought had died (was only bad element).  I loved it, but to it to my shop to cook for my employees one a week, now I've got the new jewel for the house.  Only had to buy a new element for the old one, working GREAT now.


----------

